# Crit'Air application



## alwaysared (Aug 20, 2017)

I thought I would apply for the Crit'Air sticker but when I get to the application form I'm having a couple of problems, one is the CO2(in g/km) question, where would I find this, the vehicle is a 1996 Ducato 1.9TD and was first registered here in the UK in 2004. The other problem is I'm having trouble getting the scan of my V5 below 400kb with it still being readable! The only way I can see is to just upload the front page and page 2, is it necessary to upload pages 3 and 4? I probably don't need one for my next trip but after reading on here how someone got a big fine on the A20 (I think) as it was in the London LEZ I thought that it's best to be safe than sorry 

Regards,
Del


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 20, 2017)

*Crit ical*

Got mine for a 1999 fiat ducato, seem to remember just filling in registration. They only need the first page of the registration document, I scanned mine on a fairly low resolution and not in colour. Just a warning when you get the sticker read the fitting instructions which clearly say fix to the right hand bottom corner of the windscreen. I proudly stuck mine on the top left..... Have now copied the email small sticker and put that in the bottom right with a little arrow.... Le rost beouf eh! Pah.


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 20, 2017)

tidewatcher said:


> Got mine for a 1999 fiat ducato, seem to remember just filling in registration. They only need the first page of the registration document, I scanned mine on a fairly low resolution and not in colour. Just a warning when you get the sticker read the fitting instructions which clearly say fix to the right hand bottom corner of the windscreen. I proudly stuck mine on the top left..... Have now copied the email small sticker and put that in the bottom right with a little arrow.... Le rost beouf eh! Pah.



By scanning just the first page it became 396mb   I didn't need the CO2(in g/km), I'd misread the required * was in red. Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Del


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 20, 2017)

I ended up photographing the V5 with my phone, and emailing myself with the result.  under 200mb. I drove me mad trying to get the figure low with a scanner.
I got one just in case as you never quite know where these things are required.  Dunkirk town is one coming soon.


----------



## mrdon (Aug 20, 2017)

I made the mistake by putting my sticker on the right will this be a problem.


----------



## Wanderer015 (Aug 20, 2017)

No point in applying for a Crit Air sticker for a 1996 vehicle, as from July 2017 standards changed and a 1996 manufactured diesel vehicle is No longer compliant and banned from Paris weekdays, so No Crit Air sticker will be issued for your camper,  the minimum standard is now from 2001 onward vehicles with a Euro 3 diesel engine, same requirment as the London LEZ


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 20, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I got one just in case as you never quite know where these things are required.  Dunkirk town is one coming soon.




Precisely the reason why i got one, for €4.80 including postage it wasn`t worth not having one      :dance:


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 20, 2017)

Wanderer015 said:


> No point in applying for a Crit Air sticker for a 1996 vehicle, as from July 2017 standards changed and a 1996 manufactured diesel vehicle is No longer compliant and banned from Paris weekdays, so No Crit Air sticker will be issued for your camper,  the minimum standard is now from 2001 onward vehicles with a Euro 3 diesel engine, same requirment as the London LEZ



Well they've took my money off me, will I get a refund? 

On second thoughts, they don't know it's a 1996 as according to the V5 it was first registered in the UK in 2004 

Regards,
Del


----------



## colinm (Aug 20, 2017)

They appear to just take the registration year, and are very lacks, our early 2011 euro4 has been given a sticker as if it's a late 2011 euro5.


----------



## Private (Aug 27, 2017)

*Bottom right is right*



mrdon said:


> I made the mistake by putting my sticker on the right will this be a problem.



If you placed it on the bottom right of the windscreen as you look out of the vehicle then that is the correct location.


----------



## Neckender (Aug 27, 2017)

Just this minute sent off for mine Euro 6, what a palaver getting the picture to downsize, I did the same as GWAYGWAY after a lot of hassle, and sent picture to myself by email.

John.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 27, 2017)

My HP printer scanner let me lower the resolution, quite easy really.


----------



## jann (Aug 27, 2017)

Quick response with email confirmation.Sticker arrived less than two weeks,not worth not having one.More places will be added, I'm sure the price will go up in future so many as well buy now.


----------



## curlytail (Aug 31, 2017)

*Which is bottom right?*



tidewatcher said:


> Got mine for a 1999 fiat ducato, seem to remember just filling in registration. They only need the first page of the registration document, I scanned mine on a fairly low resolution and not in colour. Just a warning when you get the sticker read the fitting instructions which clearly say fix to the right hand bottom corner of the windscreen. I proudly stuck mine on the top left..... Have now copied the email small sticker and put that in the bottom right with a little arrow.... Le rost beouf eh! Pah.



Just to clear up any confusion ... is that bottom right when looking from the outside or the inside?


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2017)

Inside ...

Clearly they require the sticker to be on the nearside. It's the same position as was required for our old tax disc.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 31, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Inside ...
> 
> Clearly they require the sticker to be on the nearside. It's the same position as was required for our old tax disc.




It`s France`s nearside and not our nearside   :hammer:


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2017)

***** said:


> No it doesn't Chris, it goes on the other side. On a UK right hand drive vehicle, it would go on the drivers off side. On a French vehicle, it is their near side. See the video!
> 
> Certificats qualité de l?air : Crit?Air | Ministère de la Transition écologique et solidaire



However the nearside is on the right in Europe


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2017)

***** said:


> Ha Ha!
> But you said and clearly wrong!
> 
> Quote POI Admin
> ...



That's correct - the tax disc used to be on the nearside at the bottom corner of the windscreen. So must the Crit'Air sicker be positioned ...


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2017)

Not at all - I chose my words carefully and the grammar I believe to be correct ...

_Clearly they require the sticker to be on the nearside. It's the same position as was required for our old tax disc._

_It's _ refers to the noun immediately preceding, in this case _nearside_. The nearside position varies depending on which side of the road you drive


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2017)

I just like using the English language - always have done.

Split infinitives are my real bugbear!


----------

